# VitaCig - Vitamin Atomiser



## devdev (19/5/15)

Saw this flier at my local tobacconist the other day.

They usually carry some liquids and a few cig-a-like (Green Smoke) bits and pieces.


(Click for full size)

I'm still not convinced of any health benefits from a product like this, but I am glad to see people spending money on marketing - this helps increase awareness for the general public, even if it is only indirect.

More at www.vitacig.org

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/5/15)

devdev said:


> Saw this flier at my local tobacconist the other day.
> 
> They usually carry some liquids and a few cig-a-like (Green Smoke) bits and pieces.
> View attachment 27403
> ...


Pitty. I don't see a pink/teal option on the flyer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (20/5/15)

Lol @devdev , these guys trade over the counter offshore in the States with the code VTCQ
From what i can tell, their market cap is very small - $12m - and they seem to be making losses at the moment.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/5/15)

Its awesome that a greater awareness is being created. However I don't believe that inhaling vapour will be the best method for vitamin delivery. Very interesting to see thought. Thanks @Silver


----------



## Silver (20/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> Its awesome that a greater awareness is being created. However I don't believe that inhaling vapour will be the best method for vitamin delivery. Very interesting to see thought. Thanks @Silver



Yip, and its interesting how they market themselves to investors on their website
They say they are disruptors to Big Pharma and Big Tobacco
Investors love disruptors 
Lets see how they go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/5/15)

Silver said:


> Yip, and its interesting how they market themselves to investors on their website
> They say they are disruptors to Big Pharma and Big Tobacco
> Investors love disruptors
> Lets see how they go



yeah we most definitely need some disruptors. these noise makers if promoted correctly will shed a very positive light on vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (20/5/15)

I remember many years back there was some story about vitamin mouth sprays, and how the mucous membranes in the mouth and throat allowed better absorption than the gastro-intestinal tract. The idea was that the bulk of a traditional tablet form of vitamin was metabolised and the actual bio-availability of the vitamin was in the region of 10-20%, whereas the mouth sprays resulted in a (claimed) 60% bio-availability.

Anyway, maybe the vitamins get absorbed by the mucuous membranes, but until there are sufficient peer reviewed medical studies supporting the manufacturers claims, I am going to give this one a miss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

